# Milwaukee 1850 Drill



## Bill Gruby (Aug 31, 2013)

Found this today at a machine sale. 3/4 chuck. It's looks new, well kept. $20.00. No machines though. Someone bought the lot yesterday.

 "Billy G"


----------



## genec (Aug 31, 2013)

Excellent find they don't make them much better than Milwaukee, with the portable drill stand  they become even more useful.
:tiphat:
For some reason it will not let me send a message says I need five more characters, here they are Donald duck, mickey mouse, snow white, daisy duck, and Spiderman.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 31, 2013)

Good ol arm buster. Nice find, Bill.


----------



## gdsenn (Aug 31, 2013)

Be careful with that drill, if it catches with your finger on the trigger it will hurt you.:whiteflag:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 31, 2013)

gdsenn said:


> Be careful with that drill, if it catches with your finger on the trigger it will hurt you.:whiteflag:



 Been there ; Done that. I had one quite some time ago. Broke my finger once, only once. You don't need one often, but when you do, you are glad to have it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 31, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Good ol arm buster. Nice find, Bill.



That was my first thought too!  Nice "machine"!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 31, 2013)

Weighs in at 16 lbs. and start torque will twist it right out of your hands.

 "Billy G"


----------



## rdhem2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Was running one of those once with a 18" long, 1 1/4" electricians auger, three steps up the ladder.  Hit a nail plate on the hidden far side.  Wound me up, sucked me off the ladder with my hand on the trigger pinned against a stud.  When the carpenters tired of the view one of them finally unplugged the drill.  Drill was fine, me, not so fine.  Gotta respect 'em!


----------



## icore3user (Sep 1, 2013)

those  are the models where you want to make sure the ground plug is intact, I personally hate hole hawgs by Milwaukee for drilling with auger bits, which is why I used a bunch of cheap 3/4 spade bits and a faster vsr drill to drill out studs when I run nmc or cat5 cable , the holes come out cleaner too. I agree you got to have respect for those things, but I rather use my trusty skilsaw with the guard pinned up all day then drill with one of those. I seen to many guys get twisted on the hidden nails, especially here in CA where they shear panel so many walls now a days and nails are practically unavoidable.

- Al


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm scared to death of those & the older I get the more scared I get


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 2, 2013)

They are intimidating Charley, but useful even if you only need it once. I have core drills to use with this one. My son-in-law loves it. He used it today to cut a 6 inch hole thru 10 inches of concrete with Blue Stone in it. He wouldn't say ho long it took, but I doubt it took too long as I let him use a new unused Core Drill. I'll bet the diamond core drill ate it right up. Blue Stone is tough stuff.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 2, 2013)

Reminded me of this:

[video=youtube;lXdFsU4Gcfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXdFsU4Gcfk[/video]


----------



## george wilson (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a real powerful Porter Cable industrial quality 1/2" drill I bought back before they went into cheap stuff. It is geared down to 850 RPM. I was drilling 3/4" holes in big bronze castings when making a full size 18th. C. repro fire engine. The first hole I drilled

grabbed the bronze and it's a good thing I had quick reflexes!! After that,I quit being too hasty,and ground the flutes go the bit vertical for about 1/32". Then,it did not grab the bronze. I still have that drill today. It is pretty much a normal sized drill but with a side handle.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 2, 2013)

Tony, after what just transpired that made my day. Got any more?

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a simeller milwaukee drill. That thing will turn the world.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 4, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Tony, after what just transpired that made my day. Got any more?
> 
> "Billy G"




Actually, I think I do. Some time back an uncle sent me a bunch of tool "commercials". I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## dogbed (Sep 4, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Reminded me of this:
> 
> [video=youtube;lXdFsU4Gcfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXdFsU4Gcfk[/video]


Oh man. Too funny.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 12, 2018)

I had a 1/2" that I was just a little scared of...  Then I got this 1"....


----------

